
How Russia Recruited Elite Hackers for Its Cyberwar - bgarbiak
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/29/world/europe/how-russia-recruited-elite-hackers-for-its-cyberwar.html?&moduleDetail=section-news-1&action=click&contentCollection=Technology
======
justaaron
and Redscare 2.1 continues...

at this point the NY-Times, the Wa-Po, and the Guardian have zero credibility
when it comes to anything remotely related to Russia...

Let's talk about American Global Empire and the infrastructure that supports
it. (aka the aforementioned publications are as guilty as RT of mindlessly
reproducing political propaganda with a singular goal)

It's really quite nauseating how much this scare campaign has relied upon
repetition of their message without providing any convincing body of evidence
to support their claims. It's straight out of a propaganda textbook. The
positive benefit is the increased insight we get into just how cohesive this
thought-bubble is, as it contrasts so strongly with what the rest of the world
knows as consensus reality.

Hey America, many of our DNC politicians are as firmly tied into the
mil/intel/contractor complex as their RNC compatriots.

Of course with careerists like General Breedlove cooking for their lifetime
goal of provoking ww3 it's no suprise that folks in Washington eventually vote
for things like the Patriot act and the Iraqi invasion...

"How the NY Times and the WaPo spread the false news of Iraqi WMD and beat the
drum of war wrongfully"

------
brudgers
Current:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13279675](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13279675)

------
vixen99
Whereas the Americans recruit . . .

